# 3 Leute --- ein Projekt Netbeans



## Fretful (28. Apr 2006)

Folgendes Problem wir arbeiten zu 3 an einem Projekt. Wenn nun einer etwas dazu programmiert oder eine vorhandene Klasse um eine Funktion erweitert müssen wir aktuell immer mit USB Sticks usw die einzelnen Dateien übertragen, damit jeder die aktuelle Version hat... 

Gibt es da nicht etwas einfacheres oder laufen in einem Softwarehouse alle mit usb sticks herum um von einem anderen Programmierer die aktuelle version zu erhalten ?!  :autsch: 

Wir programmieren daheim und in der Schule .. haben eigentlich immer einen Internetzugang zu verfügung und auf 3 verschiedenen Laptops.

mfg
Fretful


----------



## me.toString (28. Apr 2006)

Für solche Zwecke benutzt man normaler Weise ein Versionskontrollsystem (also ich benutz das nicht nur, wenn wir im Team arbeiten, sondern auch für meine privaten [alleinigen] Projekte). Es gibt da die verschiedendsten Systeme. Am meisten verbreitet sind CVS und subversion. Beide kannst du dir kostenlos aus dem Netz ziehen und sind für Windoof und Linux erhältlich. 
Aber ich denke, dass ich dir jetzt nicht alles mögliche über Versionskotrolle erzählen muss - da gibt es mitlerweile so viel Zeugs im Netz. Einfach mal 'n wenig googeln.


----------



## Murray (28. Apr 2006)

Normalerweise verwendet man dafür ein Verwaltungstools - Standards sind hier CVS oder (aktueller) Subversion ("SVN"). Solche Tools bieten u.a. die Möglichkeit, mit verschiedenen Entwicklern parallel an Projekten zu arbeiten und die Änderungen mehr oder weniger komfortabel zu verteilen.

Diese Programme kann man entweder eigenständig betreiben, oder in die jeweilige Entwicklungsumgebung integrieren ,wenn diese entsprechende Möglichkeiten bietet. Bei Eclipse geht das, und ich würde mich schwer wundern, wenn das bei Netbeans nicht ginge...

/EDT: zweiter...


----------



## Fretful (28. Apr 2006)

gibts vlt im internet gratis CVS Server, oder zumindest son workspace ?


----------



## SamHotte (28. Apr 2006)

ehli75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach mal 'n wenig googeln.


 ;-)

Lokal kann man das bspw. mit TortoiseSVN machen.


----------



## Fretful (28. Apr 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ehli75 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich möchts aber nicht lokal machen sondern im internet auf nem server laufen lassen oder so ... damit wir auch wirklich alle darauf zugreifen können^^


----------



## SamHotte (28. Apr 2006)

Tja, dann würde ich mal googeln, ob du einen kostenlosen Server mit CVS findest - gibt ja heutzutage fast alles umsonst im Internet ;-)


----------



## Fretful (28. Apr 2006)

jo hab mich nun eh schon bei x seiten registriert ... hatte aber darauf gehofft das vlt jemand hier im forum schon --- erfahrung damit hat und ne konkrete seite weiß. 

naja danke erstmal


----------



## paedubucher (29. Apr 2006)

Wenn du deinen Quellcode freigeben möchtest, dann gibt es einige Möglichkeiten um an ein CVS- oder SVN-Repository heranzukommen:
berliOS
SourceForge
GNU Savannah

Die bieten jeweils noch weitere Möglichkeiten als nur ein Code-Repository.

Nachtrag: Unter Netbeans 5.0 hat es ein Menü Namens "CVS", du brauchst diese Funktionalität offenbar also nicht nachzurüsten.


----------



## Dukel (30. Apr 2006)

Evtl. kann einer etwas Ressourcen / einen Rechner stiften und selber einen Server stellen.
Dann greift jeder per Dyndns drauf zu.
Aber da nicht vergessen, alles abzusichern.

Ist das bei SF.net und den anderen nicht so, das die Projekte da komplett Open Source sind und nicht nur für eine bestimmte Gruppe?


----------



## paedubucher (2. Mai 2006)

Dukel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Evtl. kann einer etwas Ressourcen / einen Rechner stiften und selber einen Server stellen.
> Dann greift jeder per Dyndns drauf zu.
> Aber da nicht vergessen, alles abzusichern.
> 
> Ist das bei SF.net und den anderen nicht so, das die Projekte da komplett Open Source sind und nicht nur für eine bestimmte Gruppe?



Der Sinn davon ist auf jeden Fall, dass du ein OpenSource-Projekt machst. Sonst kannst du mal Freepository versuchen.


----------

